# La Escepcion Don Jose (Italia 2015 ER)



## maroonbruin (Jan 25, 2016)

Is anyone looking for these? I just got back from a trip to Rome and have a few sealed boxes.


----------



## Pedgy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey there what are you asking for a box?


maroonbruin said:


> Is anyone looking for these? I just got back from a trip to Rome and have a few sealed boxes.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/153191-general-rules-puff-please-read.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum-rules-please-read-before-posting.html

Please don't spoil it for the rest of us by causing us to lose our Habanos forum!


----------



## Pedgy (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry!


curmudgeonista said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/153191-general-rules-puff-please-read.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum-rules-please-read-before-posting.html
> 
> Please don't spoil it for the rest of us by causing us to lose our Habanos forum!


----------

